# [Netbeans 4.1] import assistenz?



## chris_scholz (14. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

beruflich arbeite ich mit JDeveloper 10.1.2 von Oracle. Dort gibt es die wundervolle Funktion der 
"Import assistance". Noch während des Schreibens von Quellcode weist mich die Umgebung 
darauf hin das ich doch bitte mittels "Alt + Enter" die Klasse importieren soll welche ich gerade verwenden will.

Gibt es etwas ähnliches unter Netbeans 4.1? Die IDE möchte ich gern privat nutzen.
Habe mir bereits einen Wolf gesucht. Öfter ist es ja mal so das es in einer anderen Umgebung schlicht 
eine andere Bezeichnung hat.

Wäre schön wenn jemand dazu etwas weiß.

Grüße


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Okt 2005)

Ich bin zwar recht fit in NetBeans, aber diese Frage konnte ich mir bisher auch noch nicht zufriedenstellend beantworten. An einer Antwort bin ich daher auch interessiert.


----------



## bronks (14. Okt 2005)

Bitte schön: ALT-SHIFT-F


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Okt 2005)

Habe noch mal in diversen Tutorials nach dem Umgang mit import-Statements gesucht.


			
				http://www.netbeans.org/kb/41/using-netbeans/edit.html#imt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Working With Import Statements
> 
> In the IDE, you can add import statements for Java classes in two different ways:
> For the whole file, by pressing Alt-Shift-F (Fix Imports) when the insertion point is in the file in the Source Editor.
> ...



Und die NetBeans-Hilfe gibt dazu folgendes aus:


			
				NetBeans Help hat gesagt.:
			
		

> To start the Import Management Tool:
> Right-click the node for a Java class file in the Filesystems window, or right-click in the Source Editor that is displaying a Java file.
> Choose Tools   Import Management Tool from the contextual menu.
> 
> In addition to using the Import Management Tool, you can generate individual import statements as you write your code by using the Fast Import feature. Press Alt-Shift-I when the insertion point in the Source Editor is on a class name.


----------

